# Aolani sure knows how to put on an act



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello everyone, just wanted to share a quick and amusing (at least I think it's funny) story about my boy. As many of you know he recently got his third haircut (at Petsmart) with his original groomer. So he spent a few hours there and when he was done I walked him around the store to do a little window shopping. Well I ran into one of their trainers and explained how I'm having trouble socializing and controlling him around people and dogs. The trainer was very nice and asked what was his name. Told him "Aolani" and he called him over to him. Don't you know, this little actor was sooo charming with him and another member of the staff that I was stunned and kept repeating, "I'm not kidding -he often lunges and barks up a storm." Dogs were even passing by him and no reaction. All I could do was laugh in astonishment. The trainer did give me a couple of tips and seemed to be enjoying his time with Aolani. At one point he even saw his groomer and went towards her too (not lunged) but wanted to let her know he was there. She was very nice too. I know that I still have a lot of work to do with Aolani but eperiences like these and the one I had walking him in the neighborhood the other day where he allowed a very nice lady to pet him (of course she was giving him treats) make me believe that he'll come around some day.Well, that was it - I wonder if he'll hire me as his agent when he hits is big time :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

That little gremlin! Wouldn't you just know he'd be so good when you said he wasn't. LOL Just like when your car won't start but it starts right up for your husband. Cute story.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Elaine and Dixie!! You must have read my mind! I was just going to ask for more pics od Dixie on FB and here you are with a new siggy! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the patriotic picture of Dixie - she is such a doll and looks soooo cute in her two little knots. I could just kiss her, she's so cute. Well, thank you for taking the time to comment on my story and it's so true what you say about the car working in front of your husband when it doesn't want to work in front of you! Also like when you tell a computer tech that you're having problems with your computer and when they check right in front of you it works perfectly LOL!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Cute story, that's the way it usaully happens.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Sometimes they like to push Mommy's button I think! Acting all nice and sweet and obedient and then when everyone is gone, there he is, back to his old tricks!!! Ya gotta love em!!!!! Thanks for the story!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

mysugarbears said:


> Cute story, that's the way it usaully happens.


Isn't that the truth!! 

Aolani knows how to work the crowd!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

lol What a little stinker!! He just had to put his charm on to prove mommy wrong!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, cute story. He sure does know how to work the crowd!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol::lol:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

LOL at Linda and Andrea - he does know how to work the crowd and he seems to have figured me out too!!! Isn't it supposed to be the other way around though LOL!

Thanks everyone for your comments


----------

